# مصادر القوة فى الأسرة ( لنيافة الأنبا إبرآم)( منقول )



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

سوف نتحدث عن مصادر القوة فى الأسرة وهى عديدة وكثيرة لكن أسمحوا لى أن نتناول بعضاً منها بشىء من التفصيل.....
فهناك مصادر روحية وأخرى تربوية.
كلنا نعلم أن الأسرة هى كيان واحد يتكون من عدة أفراد الأب والأم والأبناء وأى خلل فى أى طرف من هذه الأطراف هو خلل فى كيان الأسرة كله.
والله هو الذى سمح بتكوين الأسرة منذ خلقة الإنسان عندما أحضر حواء لآدم وقد فرح بها آدم وقال هذه عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى.

فالأسرة هى عبارة عن الأب والأم وهما الأثنان عظام واحدة ولحم واحد وأى كسر فى العظام أو قطع فى هذا اللحم هو بالضرورة قطع فى الكيان كله مما يؤثر على هذا الكيان.
والأولاد هم جزء من الأب والأم ولذا أعتبر الله الأسرة من أعظم أسرار الكنيسة. وأوصى الرجل والمرأة بإحترام وتقديس الزواج.
حيث أوصى الرجل أن يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ليكونان الأثنان جسداً واحداإذ ليس بعد أثنين بل جسدا واحد فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان.
وقال عن الزواج "هذا السر عظيم" ولذا فأى إنقسام كما يقول الكتاب المقدس " وكل بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت".
إذا الأسرة أنقسمت حيث كل واحد يكون له مطالبه الخاصة ولا يهتم بالآخر يتزعزع كيان الأسرة ولانجد ثبوت فى الأسرة وتعالوا نسرد معاً بعضا من عوامل القوة فى الأسرة:

1-عدم إنشغال كل طرف عن الآخر:

ونحن نجدها بوضوح أكثر عند الأب حيث أنه يتذرع بصعوبات الحياة والمعيشة والأولاد وإحتياجاتهم والمرتبات الضعيفة التى لا تسد إحتياجات ولوازم الأسرة حتى الأساسية منها...
وشعوره بالضرورة الملحة لزيادة دخله والبحث عن عمل إضافى ومصدر دخل مساعد.
جميل هذا الطموح ولكن لا يكون على حساب الأسرة وفترات بقاؤه وتواجده فى المنزل فهنا الأولاد لا يشعرون بوجود الأب ولا الأم تستطيع حتى النقاش معه.
فهذه مشكلة تواجه الكثيرين والأصعب منها أن تكون الأم هى التى تتخذ هذا الموقف ولكن نشكر الله أن فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية لا نرى هذا النموذج من المرأة بكثرة وإن كنا نلمس ذلك أحياناً فى المدن والمجتمعات الكبيرة مثل القاهرة والأسكندرية ولكن فى الخارج شىء عادى جدا أن النساء يعملن فى شركات كبيرة وبمرتبات مغرية من الصباح وحتى المساء وخاصة لو كان مكان العمل بعيدا وهنا يعانى الأولاد أعظم معاناة من عدم تواجد الأم وبالكاد يعرفونها .....
أحبائى لا نستطيع أن نطلق على هذا النموذج المشوه أسرة حيث كل فرد فيه يحيا فى عالمه الخاص بعيدا كل البعد عن الطرف الآخر ويتحجج بأن كل ما يفعله هو من أجل إستقرار وسعادة أسرته. ويضيع الأولاد فى زحام الحياة.....
وعلماء النفس يقولون أن الطفل يحتاج على الأقل إلى ثلث ساعة فى اليوم يخصصها له الأبوين لكى لا يصاب بأمراض نفسية منذ الصغر.
وأرجو عندما نسمع هذه المدة الزمنية البسيطة لا نتهاون ونقول نحن نمكث مع أولادنا أكثر من ذلك بكثير.
المقصود هنا ثلث ساعة يشعر فيها الطفل أنها ملكه وحده حتى لا ينشأ الطفل ويتربى بطريقة خاطئة ويعانى من أحتياج عاطفى يرغب فى إشباعه بصفة مستمرة ويصاب بأمراض نفسية نحن فى غنى عنها. حيث يشعر أنه طفل غير مرغوب فى وجوده وأن كلا من الأب والأم لا يشعران بعاطفة نحوه وقد يتخيل أنه ليس أبنهم ويسأل أسئلة غريبة وكثيرة والسبب أن أحدا منهما أو كلاهما لم يحنو عليه ويهتم به. ولم يرتو عاطفياً...
ليتنا لا نجعل عوامل الزمن والعمل تؤثر علينا فالإحتياج المادى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكره ولكن علينا أن نكيف أنفسنا على إحداث توازن بين إحتياجاتنا المادية وواجبنا نحو أفراد أسرتنا......
فالإنسان كما يحتاج إلى الغذاء والشراب والملبس إلى آخره .. فكل طرف فى الأسرة محتاج إلى الطرف الآخر.فالأب يحتاج إلى رعاية زوجته والأم تحتاج إلى إهتمام زوجها والاطفال يحتاجون
كذلك إلى نفس الإهتمام.
وأحياناً يختلف الموقف تماماً وتكون الأم بدون عمل وربة منزل وفى نفس الوقت لا تبالى بإحتياجات ومتطلبات أسرتها وزوجها وممكن العكس الزوج يكون لدية فسحة من الوقت وفترات طويلة يقضيها فى المنزل ولكنه دائم الشجار والعراك.ولا يهتم بأولاده .
وهكذا نرى أننا ممكن أن نوجد الإهتمام رغم كثرة مشاغلنا وممكن أن ينعدم وجوده رغم أن الظروف متاحة ومتيسرة. فالأم أحياناً تشغل نفسها بكل شىء غير بيتها وزوجها ولا تدع أى مجال للمناقشة والحوار وتسد كافة قنوات التفاهم بينها وبين زوجها.مما يزيد نفور الزوج من البيت ويفضل البقاء خارج المنزل أطول فترة ممكنة.
2- المذبح العائلى:

أى المقصود به نظام صلوات منتظمة كل يوم وكلنا نؤمن أن هناك صلاة عائلية و فردية وكنسية جماعية فكما أنت لك صلواتك الخاصة فيجب أيضا أن تخصص الأسرة وقتا للصلاة معا حسب الإتفاق مع أب الإعتراف وحسب أوقاتنا .فعلينا أن يكون لنا نظام صلوات دائمة ومذبح عائلى فى البيت.
وذلك لكى نعلم أولادنا الصلاة وحب الكتاب المقدس فالكلام وحده لا ينفع. فالأهم هو الممارسة الفعلية.حيث أنه يشعر بالرغبة فى الصلاة عندما يقف بجوارك وأنت تصلى.
فلكى يكون هناك أسرة مسيحية قوية يجب الإهتمام بالجوانب الروحية وخاصة لأطفالنا.فذلك له أعظم تأثير.
وهنا يقع على عاتق الأم المسئولية أن تجذب الطفل لحب الصلاة ومشاركتهم فيها والإلتزام بذلك ولا يكون الموضوع مجرد أوامر للطفل أو ضغط عليه، وأيضا عليها أن تعلمه ممارسة الأعتراف بصورة منتظمة للتناول.وأن يتعلم المواظبة على ممارسة أسرار الكنيسة وحبذا لو أصطحبنا أطفالنا معنا منذ الصغر عند أب الإعتراف لكى نعترف بكل التقصيرات التى أرتكبناها لكى يقرأ لنا أبونا التحليل ونستطيع التناول حيث ينتظر الطفل خارجا أثناء جلوسنا مع أب الإعتراف. ذلك سيجعله يشتاق بدوره للتناول والجلوس مع الاب الكاهن.
وعلينا أن نهتم بالقراءات فى الكتاب المقدس وسير القديسين وتاريخ الكنيسة.
فلابد للطفل أن يرى قدوة أمامه فى البيت فى سلوكيات الأب والأم وفى اهتمامهما بتنمية حياتهما الروحية وحضور القداسات بصفة منتظمة وأن يكون لنا قداس نحضره سويا مرة كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين وإجتماع موحد حسب الظروف.

3- التسامح والغفران بين الزوجين:


كلنا نصلى ونقول ليس هناك شخص بلا خطية ولو كانت حياته يوما واحدا فيجب الا نترصد أخطاء الغير ونضعها تحت الميكروسكوب . فعلينا أن نتغاضى عن أخطاء الطرف الإخر مهما عظمت وأيضاً لا نضخم الأخطاء الصغيرة.
فإذا لم يكن هناك تسامح بين الإنسان وجسده فمن سيسامح إذن!!!
هل تستطيع أن تغفر للغريب ولا تسامح جسدك فمن أكثر الأشياء التى تدمر أى أسرة بوجه خاص وأى علاقة بوجه عام هو تذكر أخطاء الماضى .
فعلى كلا من الطرفين أن يحرص على مشاعر الآخر ولا يذكر أخطاؤه وخاصة إذا تعمد أى من الطرفين التحدث بتلك الأخطاء أمام الأهل والأقارب.
وذكر الأخطاء على الملأ والنقد اللاذع يتسبب فى إيلام الطرف الإخر.
فالتسامح والغفران يولد المحبة وخصوصا إذا كان الآخر على دارية بأخطاؤه التى أرتكبها فى حق الطرف الثانى.
وتعظيم الأمور وتضخيمها أكثر من حجمها يولد العناد وخاصة مع الأطفال فهم يتسمون بالعناد أكثر من الناضجين مطلوب منا أن نعاملهم برفق ومحبة وسلاسة فإذا لم نتقبل نحن أخطاء أولادنا ونحن أقرب الناس إليهم فمن سيتقبل ذلك الغرباء!!!!!
علينا أن تركهم يخطئوا لكى يتعلموا الصواب ونصحح لهم أخطاؤهم شريطة الا يتسببوا فى أى أذى لأنفسهم أو لأحد .
ولا نعالج أخطاء أولادنا بالعقاب ولكن بالتفاهم والنصح فعلينا أن نعودهم على تقديم الإعتذار والوعد بعدم تكرار الخطأ.
فإذا لم نسامح الطفل فهو بدوره لن يقتنع أن الله سوف يسامح فإذا كنت أنت لا تستطيع أن تسامحه على خطأ صغير فكيف تقنعه أن الخطية الكبيرة ممكن الله يسامح ويغفرها.
فكيف نوصل لأولادنا محبة الله إذا لم نستطع أن نعاملهم بتلك المحبة وذلك التسامح.

4- السرية الخاصة للأسرة:

لابد من السرية الخاصة جدا بين الزوجين لكى نحافظ على ترابط الأسرة بعيدأ عن الوالدين وعن الأصدقاء وخاصة فى حل المشاكل ممكن فقط تدخل الآباء الكهنة ويفضل أب الإعتراف فهو الوحيد المفوض بحفظ الأسرار.
إذا أقتضى الأمر وأستدعت المشكلة.
لكن إذا أستطعت حل المشكلة دون تدخل أحد فذلك أفضل.
ويجب عدم تدخل أى من الأسرتين فى المشاكل التى تحدث بين الزوجين فإن ذلك فى معظم الأحيان يؤدى إلى تفاقم المشكلة ويؤثر بالسلب وليس بالإيجاب فمن الجائز جداً أن يتصالح الزوجان ولكن تترسب الكراهية والعداوة بين أسرتيهما.
ومهما كان الخلاف بين الزوجين لابد أن نتسم بالحكمة فى هذه المواقف الوارد حدوثها وعلى كل طرف أن يحترم أسرة الآخر وعد م الإهانة فسوء التفاهم وارد بين أى أثنين ولكن المشكلة كامنة فى توابعها وما يصاحب الخلاف من غضب وإهانة وتراشق بالألفاظ وهذا غير مستحب.فيجب أن تظل المشكلة محصورة بين أصحابها وعدم تدخل المزيد من الأطراف الغير معنية.
حتى لا تتحول المشكلة التى كان بين فردين إلى مشكلة بين عائلتين وتتسع دائرة الخلاف.
ويزداد العناد والرفض.
وأحذر أيضا من تدخل الأصدقاء وخاصة إذا لجأت الزوجة فى تلك الأثناء إلى أحد أصدقاء الزوج المقربين وهنا تكمن الخطورة فمن الممكن أن يستغل الأخير الموقف وتحيد الأمور عن مسارها الصحيح.
فأرجو الا نستعرض مشاكلنا أمام الغير وأن نتصف بالإتضاع ونحل مشاكلنا بأنفسنا،وعلى كل طرف إختيار الوقت المناسب لطرح أى موضوع ومناقشة أية مشكلة والتحدث فيها فذلك يساعد على حل المشكلة وإيجاد الحلول. والوصول إلى نتائج سريعة ومرضية.

5-عدم الإنفصال المادى بين الزوجين:

فمن أكبر المشاكل أن يكون أحد الزوجين لا يتمتع بحرية التصرف فى أموال الآخر ويكون كل منهما منفصلاً مادياً عن الآخر.ولكن نحمد الله أن هذه المشكلة غير موجودة بكثرة عندنا. لكن قد نراها عند البعض عندما تمنع الزوجة الزوج من التصرف فى أموالها وخاصة إذا كان البيت فى حاجة إليها أو العكس.وتذكره دائما أن هذه الأموال تخصها وحدها وليس من حقه التصرف فيها والكلام أيضا ينطبق على الزوج.
فأنت أيها الزوج إذا كنت ستأخذ مرتبها فلا تجعلها محتاجة فهى أولا وأخيرا مسئولة منك.فلا تكن بخيلا وهى مطلوب منها أن تساعدك إذا كان معها.
وعلى الرجل الا يكون بخيل ويقوم بالحصول على مرتبها بالكامل دون النظر إلى إحتياجاتها . أو يرفض تلبية مطالبها ويماطل فى تنفيذها .فذلك يفجر المشاكل فهى بعد ذلك ستضطر إلى إخفاء أى أموال عنك بعد ذلك.
ففى المسيحية إذا كان كل شىء مشترك بين الغرباء فما بالك الجسد الواحد فنقودك أعتبرها نقودها.
فهنا ربنا يبارك أكثر وأكثر . فلا يعقل أن تكون الزوجة محتاجة وتشعر بحرمان وزوجها يملك المال أو العكس وكذلك الاولاد .
ولكن ونحن نشارك معا الكل يشعر بالإكتفاء وكل إحتياجاته متوفرة.
6- الإهتمام بالأسرة الكبيرة:

نحن ذكرنا من قبل الا ندخل الأسرة الكبيرة فى مشاكلنا ولكن ليس ذلك معناه أن لا نهتم بها ولا نراعيها ونودها فمثلما تهتم أنت بوالدك ووالدتك وترغب أن تهتم زوجتك بهما عليك أن تهتم أنت أيضاً بأهلها دون أن تطلب منك ذلك. فكم تكون فرحة الزوجة عندما تعلم أنك قمت بزيارة أهلها بدون أن تخبرها هذا له وقع وتأثير عليها.
ويجعلها تشعر بالتقدير نحوك فعلينا أن نراعى الواجبات نحو الاسرتين ونشاركهم سواء فى المناسبات السعيدة أو الحزينة كحالات المرض والوفاة مثلاً.
فالإهتمام بالأسرة الكبيرة يفرح الأسرة الصغيرة وذلك يسعد كل من الطرفين ويحث كل طرف أن يبذل المزيد والمزيد لإسعاد شريكه فى الحياة. فتجاهل وإهمال المشاعر يولد نوع من عدم المحبة وكلنا نعلم ذلك.
7-الفكر المشترك:

الثقافة والفكر المشترك سواء كان ذلك فى الكتب العلمية أو الروحية أو أى معلومات حتى الجرائد يخلق نوع من الفكر الموحد بين الزوجين ويزيد من الترابط حيث يوجد مواضيع للمناقشة والحوار ويؤدى إلى التقارب بين الزوجين فى العديد من النقاط .
8-الأكل المشترك:
ونحن نبحث عن مصادر القوة فى الأسرة نجد أن هذه النقطة – وهى التى سنختم بها هذا الموضوع- من أكبر مصادر الترابط .
فعلينا أن نحرص على أن تجتمع الأسرة حول المائدة بصفة يومية لتناول الطعام حتى لو أقتصر الأمر على وجبة واحدة أساسية على الأقل نظرا لظروف العمل ورتم الحياة السريع وعلينا أن نتعود على ذلك ونلتزم به كلما أمكن.
وفى النهاية الله يعطينا أن تكون أسرنا كنائس كثيرة مترابطة موحدة روحيا وفكريا وإقتصاديا
الله يعطى أسرنا القوة والترابط .

​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2010)

موضوع فى غايه الجمال 

جميل ومهم جداااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع فى غايه الجمال
> 
> جميل ومهم جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*مرور غالى جدا جدا وكريم .. شكرا .. العدرا معاكم*


----------

